# Blackfont Brewery, Marrickville NSW



## welly2 (12/1/16)

Went there this weekend gone as they've reopened after Christmas/New Year. I seem to recall having one of their beers somewhere else but I forget what and where.

Anyway, it's small shop - they've a few of tables for 6-8 people each and can probably hold maybe 30 all in? But it's very cute and intimate, like rocking up and drinking from someone's brew cave - which essentially is what you're doing. They had 12 different beers on tap when I went and offer up $15 tasting paddles with four different beers.

My first paddle, I went (if I can recall correctly) for the wheat IPA, extra pale ale, wheat ale and I forget the last one. Stand out beer from this selection was the wheat IPA. It was a cracker. I had a sip of the dark ale which was a mid strength and another cracker. I should have gone for that on my second paddle.

Second paddle, went for the strong amber ale, bitter amber ale, hefeweizen and the berry berliner weisse. Stand outs on this one was the strong and bitter amber ales. Both were delicious and my kind of beer. I'm not a massive hefe drinker but I have been determined to get more into it and I did enjoy that one. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it and on point to the style. The berliner weisse wasn't for me. I'm just not a sour drinker - sadly, I'm not cool enough to drink sours!

I really liked this place, the couple running the place were excellent and really friendly and luckily both close to where I live and close to the home brew shop! I foresee myself visiting Blackfont on a regular basis. Great beers, great venue, top notch!


----------



## kaiserben (12/1/16)

I've been meaning to visit.

From what I'd seen about the place they have (or were intending to have) some of the same base beers either hopped differently or fermented with different yeasts so you could try them side by side and see the difference.


----------



## chrisluki (12/1/16)

Brewery crawl from Young Henrys to Blackfront, with Batch Brewing Co inbetween!

Sounds like a plan!!!

https://www.google.com.au/maps/dir/Young+Henrys,+Newtown+NSW/Batch+Brewing+Company,+Sydenham+Road,+Marrickville,+New+South+Wales/Black+Font+Brewhouse,+92+Meeks+Rd,+Marrickville+NSW+2204/@-33.9064911,151.1586916,15z/am=t/data=!3m1!4b1!4m20!4m19!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b039cdab5369:0xe8ce8753c84e0f5a!2m2!1d151.17447!2d-33.898132!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b05d97615c6f:0x2b07bb38c8414eb4!2m2!1d151.1648288!2d-33.9118195!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b06108d0b01f:0x168ade006aff8f65!2m2!1d151.159994!2d-33.914832!3e2


----------



## welly2 (12/1/16)

kaiserben said:


> I've been meaning to visit.
> 
> From what I'd seen about the place they have (or were intending to have) some of the same base beers either hopped differently or fermented with different yeasts so you could try them side by side and see the difference.


Yeah, they had a couple like that - the two berry berliner weisse beers were the same base beer but with different yeasts (one a wild yeast, the other from a packet) and I think the amber ales were along the same lines too. Well worth a visit, definitely try the wheat IPA. I'll take a growler with me next time!


----------



## Phoney (12/1/16)

chrisluki said:


> Brewery crawl from Young Henrys to Blackfront, with Batch Brewing Co inbetween!
> 
> Sounds like a plan!!!
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/maps/dir/Young+Henrys,+Newtown+NSW/Batch+Brewing+Company,+Sydenham+Road,+Marrickville,+New+South+Wales/Black+Font+Brewhouse,+92+Meeks+Rd,+Marrickville+NSW+2204/@-33.9064911,151.1586916,15z/am=t/data=!3m1!4b1!4m20!4m19!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b039cdab5369:0xe8ce8753c84e0f5a!2m2!1d151.17447!2d-33.898132!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b05d97615c6f:0x2b07bb38c8414eb4!2m2!1d151.1648288!2d-33.9118195!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b12b06108d0b01f:0x168ade006aff8f65!2m2!1d151.159994!2d-33.914832!3e2





Not to mention The Grifter brewery just opened near the Vic on the Park hotel.

Its a great time to be living in Marrickville right now :icon_cheers:


----------



## welly2 (12/1/16)

Phoney said:


> Not to mention The Grifter brewery just opened near the Vic on the Park hotel.
> 
> Its a great time to be living in Marrickville right now :icon_cheers:


Yeah, The Grifter is another cracking brewery! Their two bitters (one with parrot dog) are beauties as is the Omen stout.


----------

